
Great free ebook on pricing software - pclark
http://www.neildavidson.com/dontjustrollthedice.html
======
wyday
I've just read 15 pages and I wanted to come back and say it's pretty darn
good so far. The writing is succinct and interesting.

The whole thing is 81 pages. You could read it in an afternoon.

~~~
pclark
neil would really appreciate positive amazon reviews to help spread the word
:)

~~~
sid
Thanks you for this ebook. I was actually in the process of looking for
something just like it. Once i have read through it i will provide neil with
the feedback :)

------
kevinholesh
I love the phrase "usefully short."

